# MH lights



## superdaddy6 (Apr 10, 2012)

hello everyone i just need to know if MH/HPS light bulbs that they have at lowes and home depo are any good?i need one of each 400watters.this time i want to do it right.in the past i was useing 400w/hps to veg and flower.but it was the best bulb for the money.eye of hortilux enhanced spectrum super hps.cost me $100 bucks.money thight right now just need to get this one full grow off the ground.


----------



## Locked (Apr 10, 2012)

I buy all my bulbs off 1000bulbs.com....IMO HO T5's for veg will do a hell of a better job than MH bulbs.


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 10, 2012)

I pay $39 for each 1k MH bulb. Change out every 2k hours. If I were you. I would look into a ceramic metal halide in a 400 watt bulb. Do your honework though. It needs a ballast that matches the bulb if I remember right. I tried T5's for veg. No likey. Maybe for one or couple plants I could see using them. Just dont have enough power to veg some monster girls, esp more than a few of them.


----------



## bubba902 (Apr 11, 2012)

I veg with the 55k 400w hps. I tried mh but I dint like it.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 11, 2012)

The problem with metal halide is that the spectrum is too low to properly feed the plants what they really need. While they do work, you will see a considerable amount of stretch in the plants unless you really over power the mh light. I wish they made the MH bulbs to put out the 6500k spectrum as that is the best vegging spectrum of light. The T5 floros are the best for vegging if you aren't going to grow real tall plants.


----------



## superdaddy6 (May 22, 2012)

thanks everyone but half too work with i have .


----------

